# Looking for software that can EQ my microphone in real-time



## mikeaj

IIRC you can apply Equalizer APO to input interfaces:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/

so that's a free parametric equalizer.


----------



## mott555

+1, that's exactly what I was looking for.

Now to figure out how to configure it lol. It has the right features but configuration is a bit clunky.


----------



## mott555

Got it figured out. 120 Hz hi-pass, 800-Hz cut, and slight boosts at 2k and 4k and it sounds way better for speaking.


----------



## gelb77

I've downloaded the software, and I've installed it, but when I have the EQ up and running while I record, there's no bars that "jump up and down". Is there a way to get that to display?

I am not sure what they're called, but I guess you know what I mean. Where you can see live input at various frequencies.


----------



## Z0eff

Found this thread via a google search, ended up being exactly what I was looking for - By default a ModMic just sounds waaay too muddy. Thanks!


----------

